# New Knitting group in Northern New Jersey



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

I live in northern New Jersey and would like to find a group of knitters to form a group to get together to knit with. Anybody out there interested?


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

How far away from the Poconos or Lehigh Valley are you?


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

About an hour I think. I live just south of Rout 80 35 miles or so from the Delaware Water Gap.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

I guess that's pretty far for me to drive. I have a daughter who used to live in Mt. Arlington. Anywhere near there? She now lives in PA.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm Northern NJ too. I go to the knit/crochet club @ the Clifton Library (Allwood branch has one too). The Wayne Library has a group the first week of the month. The Secaucus Library has a group too. Hey, have you been to the LionBrand Outlet store in Carlstadt? It's awesome.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the info. I am new toknitting so I am still exploring all the shops, etc.


----------



## grammyofsix (Nov 7, 2011)

hi which town. i live in great meadows, just west of hackettstown. debbie


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

I live in Long Valley, just the other side of Hackettstown from you.


----------



## QHMom (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm in HIllsborough, about 45 minutes from Long Valley


----------



## grammyofsix (Nov 7, 2011)

i work at long valley middle school. lol i live in great meadows.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone near Hackensack?


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

CrochetyLady said:


> Anyone near Hackensack?


Clifton


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, I am about 15 minutes from Mt. Arlington.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> I'm Northern NJ too. I go to the knit/crochet club @ the Clifton Library (Allwood branch has one too). The Wayne Library has a group the first week of the month. The Secaucus Library has a group too. Hey, have you been to the LionBrand Outlet store in Carlstadt? It's awesome.


There are knitting groups that meet in the following northern NJ libraries: Kinnelon, Butler, Riverdale, Wayne. Just call the librarian for the time and days/nights they meet. Admission is open and free to all. Two great yarn stores that have open knitting sessions are: Down Cellar in Basking Ridge, NJ and The Blue Purl in Madison, NJ. Both yarn shops have friendly, knowledgable staff and very nice customers who sit and knit, and are willing to share knowledge. Patricia


----------



## Evie1042 (Mar 15, 2012)

I live in Rockaway. Maybe we could find others in the close proximity. Planning on retiring soon and would love to find people in the area with similar interests. I'm an avid crafts person.


----------

